# Anyone visiting Toronto?



## chanel (Jun 27, 2010)

> Heavily armed riot police are attempting to clear crowds out of downtown Toronto, several hours after black-clad vandals raged through the city in protest of the G20 summit.
> 
> In the heart of the city, four police cars have been torched and officers have used tear gas. There are reports that police fired rubber bullets to disperse the crowds, which Toronto Police Chief Bill Blair could not confirm.
> 
> ...



Police attempt to clear crowds amid G20 unrest - CTV News


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jun 27, 2010)

Fucking goons. I would bet that the vast majority of them don't even know what they hell they're protesting.


----------



## Toro (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah, its typical of international meetings.  

Get a job, losers.


----------



## chanel (Jun 27, 2010)

This seems to happen every time. What city would ever want to host this? Can the revenue generated be worth the destruction and potential loss of life?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 11, 2010)

i was in montreal after one of the summits...they torn the place  all to hell.....and it was a mild riot compared to recent ones

only reason to visit toronto is to get on a train to monteal...imho


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 11, 2010)

no no they were rioting over police brutality or something....but they did a number on the place


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like they were protesting gawdy police cruiser paint jobs.  The Mounted Moose Patrol will put these guys in their place.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 29, 2010)

Guys...If you marshal all your powers of concentration, you can see Toronto's CN tower in the background of this picture.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 29, 2010)

Careful, terrorists will after the twin towers again.  (Has enough time passed that we can find this funny?)


----------

